

Show HN: Particle Clicker, winner of CERN Webfest - dan2k3k4
http://particle-clicker.web.cern.ch/

======
dan2k3k4
The Particle Clicker team won the grand prize for the CERN Webfest 2014:
[http://webfest.web.cern.ch](http://webfest.web.cern.ch)

[http://home.web.cern.ch/about/updates/2014/08/code-and-
coffe...](http://home.web.cern.ch/about/updates/2014/08/code-and-coffee-
innovative-projects-cern-webfest)

